# Angler wegen verbotenem Messer vor Gericht



## prinz1 (13. September 2021)

Hallo!

Unglaublich! Und das haben Staatsanwalt und Richter bzw. vorher schon "ermittelnde" Organe nicht eher fest stellen können?
Dazu mußte ein Richter seine Zeit opfern? Hat der nix besseres zu tun??
Deutschland, ick hör Dir tapsen!     
Eine bescheuerte Zeit, in der wir leben müssen!

Jens


----------



## otterstätter (13. September 2021)

Wie willst du das denn feststellen? Das Messer kommt per Post der Zollbeamte schaut ins Paket und findet ein Springmesser. Da ist der "Besteller" ja gar nicht dabei. Also wird es zur Anzeige gebracht und geht seinen Gang. Und der "Besteller" bekommt vor Gericht die Chance sich dazu zu äußern. 
Total normaler Vorgang.


----------



## jkc (13. September 2021)

Naja, normalerweise geht man als beschuldigter doch vorher schon zur Polizei um ne Aussage zu machen, bevor der Staatsanwalt überhaupt entscheidet ob er nen Gerichtsverfahren draus macht; Eben um so einen Quatsch zu vermeiden. So kenne ich es jedenfalls.

Grüße JK


----------



## Doanafischer (13. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Naja, normalerweise geht man als beschuldigter doch vorher schon zur Polizei um ne Aussage zu machen, bevor der Staatsanwalt überhaupt entscheidet ob er nen Gerichtsverfahren draus macht; Eben um so einen Quatsch zu vermeiden. So kenne ich es jedenfalls.
> 
> Grüße JK


So SOLLTE es sein. Da frag ich mich auch, welcher Staatsanwalt so einen Schmarrn vor Gericht bringt. Wäre ich Richter, würde ich demjenigen nach der Verhandlung schon was erzählen.  Da wollte wohl jemand ganz wichtig sein.


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. September 2021)

Unsere Waffengesetze sind nen ganz schlechter WITZ!

Vor 20 Jahren konnte man noch auf jedem Jahrmarkt son "Überlebensmesser" kaufen .. fand ich früher Hammer... mit Angelzeug und Kompass hintem im griff... (darf man nichtmehr "führen")
Dann die tollen Butterfly Messer die es überall gab ( gelten Heutzutage als Verbotene Waffe) heist man darf das nichtmal Zuhause in der Schublade liegen haben...
In der Theorie kauft man z.b. ein standart Einhandmesser im Geschäft und wird in der Einkaufszeile von der Polizei kontrolliert... darauf folgt eine Anzeige weil man es nichtmehr führen darf.
Steinschleuder/Futterschleuder mit Armstütze = Verbotene Waffe  

Am besten Schleppt man immer ne Angel mit sich rum dann darf man wneigstens noch Einhandmesser führen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. September 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Steinschleuder/Futterschleuder mit Armstütze = Verbotene Waffe



Echt?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (13. September 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> In der Theorie kauft man z.b. ein standart Einhandmesser im Geschäft und wird in der Einkaufszeile von der Polizei kontrolliert... darauf folgt eine Anzeige weil man es nichtmehr führen darf.


Ist echt schwammig. Wenn das Messer in einer ungeöffneten OVP im Rucksack ist, führst Du es nicht! Auch, wenn du es kaufst und in eine kleine Mappe mit Mini-Schloss packst, führst Du es nicht...
Es geht darum, das Messer nicht griffbereit zu haben. Da gibt es Möglichkeiten. Rein von der gesetzlichen Regelung schon klar, in der Praxis, wie so oft, schwammig...




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?


Jup.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?


Hallo,

ja, die Armstütze ist hier das maßgebende Attribut. Ohne erlaubt, mit biste dran.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Echt?



Echt! Sogar bereits verboten, wenn die Schleuder lediglich eine Vorrichtung zur Aufnahme einer Arm- oder Handgelenkstütze aufweist und man die Stütze nicht einmal montiert hat bzw. überhaupt besitzt. Präzisionsschleuder nennt sich so etwas dann, da man ohne großen Kraftaufwand relativ einfach und zielgenau mit dieser Dinger schießen kann.

Eigentlich eine super praktische Sache, genau wie auch Einhandmesser mit feststellbarer Klinge. Wobei feststellbare Einhandmesser wie gesagt keinem Besitzverbot unterliegen. Wer beim bestehenden Führungsverbot dieser Messer allerdings auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, der schneidet sich damit am besten zu Hause nur die Tomaten auf's Brot.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. September 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ohne erlaubt, mit biste dran.



Fast richtig. Es reicht aus, dass die Schleuder lediglich eine Vorrichtung zur Aufnahme einer Stütze aufweist, damit sie als verbotener Gegenstand nach dem Deutschen Waffengesetz zählt. Einige dieser Schleudern besitzen am unteren Griffstück etwa eine Nut, in welche man eine Armstütze aus Metall einschieben kann. Man kann diese Schleudern zum Teil auch zerlegen, allein diese Griffe mit der Nut sind hier jedoch bereits verboten.


----------



## otterstätter (13. September 2021)

Präzisionsschleudern braucht kein Mensch. 
Was hab ich damit für scheiß gemacht Enten, Kormorane geschossen auf Verkehrsschilder. Unmengen Murmeln und 15 gr Bleie durch die Gegend gejagt.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2021)

Hallo Bankside Dreamer,

schon klar, aber ich als alter erfahrener Gamberla-Schütze vor so ca. 65 Jahren (Gamberla heißt auf fränkisch eine Schleuder) hatte eh nie eine Armstütze .
Das gabs damals auch nicht. Unsere Schleudern waren selbstgemacht; passende Astgabel gesucht, Vierkantgummi und ein Stückchen Leder als Geschoßhalter, das wars.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. September 2021)

otterstätter schrieb:


> Präzisionsschleudern braucht kein Mensch.
> Was hab ich damit für scheiß gemacht Enten, Kormorane geschossen auf Verkehrsschilder. Unmengen Murmeln und 15 gr Bleie durch die Gegend gejagt.



Aber das ist doch verboten! 

Mal im Ernst, was man braucht oder nicht, das entscheidet man am besten noch immer selbst und nicht irgendwelche Parlamentarier, welche im Zweifel einfach nicht die Eier in der Hose haben drakonische Strafen für Missbrauch einzuführen. Lieber wird es allen verboten und etwa in der Rigaer Straße wird damit trotzdem noch vom Dach aus auf Polizeibeamte geschossen. Man kann mit diesen Schleudern auch auf Dosen und Zielscheiben schießen, genau wie mit einem Luftgewehr.

Auch feststellbare Einhandmesser würde man im Grunde nicht brauchen, so habe ich hier vor einiger Zeit bereits im Forum gelesen. Dabei sind diese Messer ungemein praktisch, auch beim Angeln. Wer mag kann die Klinge seines Zweihandmessers natürlich artig mit zwei Händen aus- und einklappen, ich war neulich jedoch wieder positiv von meinem Einhandmesser (Friction Folder, ohne feststellbare Klinge) am Wasser überrascht.

In der linken Ellenbeuge lehnte stehend die Rute und der frisch geknüpfte Knoten befand sich in der linken Hand. Mit einem Griff in die rechte Hosentasche hatte ich das Messer raus und auf, das überstehende Schnurende gekappt und dass Messer auch schon wieder mit der rechten Hand verstaut. Im hohen Gras stehend musste ich nichts ablegen oder mich sonst wie verrenken. Das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen, weshalb ich Einhandmesser einfach praktisch finde. Mein Friction Folder, bei dem die Messerklinge per Daumendruck offen gehalten werden muss, gefällt mir zwar auch aber sinnvoller wäre schon ein Einhandmesser mit feststellbarer Klinge.


----------



## Wollebre (13. September 2021)

Waffengesetz Messer verständlich erklärt

www.taschenmesser.de/fuehrungsverbot/


----------



## otterstätter (13. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch verboten!


Deswegen benutz ich jetzt für sowas mein boilie rohr. 
Als die Dinger zu uns kamen hat es keine 4 Wochen gedauert bis Murmeln anstatt boilies drin gelandet sind. Und mit etwas trainieren ist es bestialisch was man damit trifft und welche Wirkung das hat.


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. September 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ist echt schwammig. Wenn das Messer in einer ungeöffneten OVP im Rucksack ist, führst Du es nicht! Auch, wenn du es kaufst und in eine kleine Mappe mit Mini-Schloss packst, führst Du es nicht...


Schon klar aber wenn ich ein Meser im Geschäft kaufe pack ich das da auch aus und Kontrolliere alles. Das mit na kleinen Tasche und Schloss ist schon richtig sonst könnt ich meine Messer garnicht mehr Spazieren tragen 



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Auch feststellbare Einhandmesser würde man im Grunde nicht brauchen, so habe ich hier vor einiger Zeit bereits im Forum gelesen. Dabei sind diese Messer ungemein praktisch, auch beim Angeln. Wer mag kann die Klinge seines Zweihandmessers natürlich artig mit zwei Händen aus- und einklappen, ich war neulich jedoch wieder positiv von meinem Einhandmesser (Friction Folder, ohne feststellbare Klinge) am Wasser überrascht.



Spyderco UK Penknife kaufen. Das ist völlig Legal und aufgeklappt geht das auch nicht so schnell zu. Wurde extra für die Engläänder entwickelt die haben ja noch schlimmere Gesetze wie wir


----------



## Wollebre (13. September 2021)

otterstätter-----Auf solche Tipps können wir gerne verzichten.
Schreibe auch nicht was wir vor 40/50 Jahren beim Angeln gemacht haben. Hat sich niemand dran gestört; heute würde nach ein paar Minuten das SEK auftauchen...

Hatte vor dem neuen Waffengesetz als Werbegeschenk ein Einhandmesser (Jagdmesser) der Firma Faller geschenkt bekommen. Nach Inkrafttreten des neuen Waffengesetzes den "Knubbel" für die Klingenöffnung aus der Klinge entfernt, und kann das bei der Klingenlänge legal führen.

Für was braucht man am Wasser ein Einhandmesser? Das Taschenmesser wird mit ausgeklappter Klinge abgelegt und kann zum Kehlen eines Fisches oder zum Abschneiden von Angelschnur sofort gegriffen werden. Aus welchen nicht erklärbaren Gründen muß man ein Fahrten-, Kampf- oder Küchenmesser auf dem Weg zum oder vom Wasser im Gürtel tragen?
Die Zeiten sind im Wandel wie auch die Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit zu Waffen haben sich extrem gändert.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (13. September 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Für was braucht man am Wasser ein Einhandmesser? Das Taschenmesser wird mit ausgeklappter Klinge abgelegt [...].


Watangeln?


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mal probiert meine Taschemesser (ca. 10 Stück), speziell auch die, welche keinen Knopf o.Ä. zum Öffnen haben, also keine typischen Einhandmesser sind, mit einer Hand zu öffnen und habe dies bei allen geschafft  , ob feststellbare Klinge oder nicht. Lediglich beim "Schweizer" habe ich mich aufgrund der Breite etwas in den Finger geschnitten. Kurzum ich kriege jedes Taschenmesser mit einer Hand auf, ob erklärtes Einhandmesser oder nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. September 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Spyderco UK Penknife kaufen. Das ist völlig Legal und aufgeklappt geht das auch nicht so schnell zu. Wurde extra für die Engläänder entwickelt die haben ja noch schlimmere Gesetze wie wir



Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp. 

Dieses Messer hatte ich mir bereits angeschaut, mir liegen solche entschärften _"Das gestehen wir euch zu."_ Varianten allerdings nicht so. Schade, ansonsten finde ich die Messer von Spyderco nämlich schon sehr ansprechend. Nur um mir damit zu Hause Tomaten auf's Brot zu schneiden sind sie mir allerdings etwas zu teuer bzw. auch zu schade.

Für mich sind Friction Folder, bei (noch) legal zu führenden nicht feststellbaren Einhandmessern, daher noch immer die bessere Wahl, da auf jeden Fall ein Original und keine kastrierte _"Du darfst."_ Variante. Mit der entsprechenden Sorgfalt bei der Verwendung finde ich diese Art von Klingensicherung sogar sicherer, als etwa einen viel zu lockeren Slipjoint-Verschluss. Beim UK Penknife von Spyderco bewahren einen zwar Zeigefinger und Daumen vor einem unkontrollierten Zuklappen der Klinge aber bei einem Friction Folder, mit gutem Längen- und Kräfteverhältnis zwischen Klingenlänge und Länge des Ausklapp- bzw. Sicherungsfortsatzes, habe ich gefühlt doch mehr Kontrolle bei der Handhabung des Messers.

Von Spyderco gab es übrigens auch einmal einen Friction Folder, leider ist das Modell heute aber bereits vergriffen oder falls doch zu finden arg teuer.
https://www.knivesandtools.de/de/pt/-spyderco-friction-folder-c167gp-filip-de-leeuw-design.htm


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. September 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Watangeln?



Spinnfischen

hoher Uferbewuchs

usw.


----------



## otterstätter (13. September 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> otterstätter-----Auf solche Tipps können wir gerne verzichten.


Das war kein Tipp, ich kann mit meinem rohr machen was ich will


----------



## Verstrahlt (13. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Von Spyderco gab es übrigens auch einmal einen Friction Folder, leider ist das Modell heute aber bereits vergriffen oder falls doch zu finden arg teuer.
> https://www.knivesandtools.de/de/pt/-spyderco-friction-folder-c167gp-filip-de-leeuw-design.htm


Super -.- hab auf den link geklickt und zack 2 stunden rum  Messer sind sooooo schööööön


----------



## ollidi (13. September 2021)

Mal ne blöde Frage...
Unter was läuft eigentlich ein Leatherman? Das kann ich ja auch mit einer Hand aufklappen und es verriegelt. Da ist ja aber auch genug anderes Werkzeug dran. Wäre es auch verboten das am Gürtel zu tragen? Wenn man es streng sieht bestimmt, oder? 
Auf dem Bau hat das ja fast jeder dabei und ich beim Angeln auch. Muss ich jetzt ins Gefängnis?


----------



## zandertex (13. September 2021)

was ist mit nem cuttermesser,mit ausfahrbarer klinge?


----------



## Michael.S (13. September 2021)

Wie sieht es denn mit Macheten aus , könnte ich gut gebrauchen um meine Angelstellen freizuhalten , Schifhalme stehen teilweise im Wasser mit der Hand kommt mann da nicht ran , Sichel ist auch zu kurz , Machete wäre ideal aber wohl sicher nicht erlaubt


----------



## yukonjack (13. September 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Macheten aus , könnte ich gut gebrauchen um meine Angelstellen freizuhalten , Schifhalme stehen teilweise im Wasser mit der Hand kommt mann da nicht ran , Sichel ist auch zu kurz , Machete wäre ideal aber wohl sicher nicht erlaubt


Machete ist verboten aber Kettensäge würde gehen.


----------



## thanatos (14. September 2021)

@ ollidi , nö nicht ins Gefängnis - meinem Bekannten wurde sein Multitool von der Polizei 
eingezogen , als Haustechniker hatte er immer an seinem Gürtel seiner Arbeitshose .
zum Thema möchte ich mich eigentlich nicht äußern , trotz Meinungs - und Redefreiheit
gibt es auch Wortgefüge die srafrechtlich verfolgt werden und da ich sie nicht alle kenne ....
ich hoffe - das ich kotzen könnte - nicht dazu gehört .


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. September 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Machete ist verboten aber Kettensäge würde gehen


Machete ist erlaubt ! Zumindest beim Angeln... Ob man die beim Einkaufen aufm Rücken mit sich rumtragen darf ist aber zu bezweifeln  
Die Chancen von der Polizei durchsucht zu werden sind hier wo ich lebe schon Recht gering wenn man sich nicht wie ein Assi benimmt gehen die Chancen gegen 0 deshalb hab ich mein Spyderco paramilitary immer mit dabei...

Für mich ist das auch ein Thema,da reg ich mich extrem drüber auf...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. September 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage...
> Unter was läuft eigentlich ein Leatherman? Das kann ich ja auch mit einer Hand aufklappen und es verriegelt. Da ist ja aber auch genug anderes Werkzeug dran. Wäre es auch verboten das am Gürtel zu tragen? Wenn man es streng sieht bestimmt, oder?
> Auf dem Bau hat das ja fast jeder dabei und ich beim Angeln auch. Muss ich jetzt ins Gefängnis?



Der Leatherman gilt als Einhandmesser und ist verboten. 

Nach meinem Verständnis gibt es rechtlich zwischen dem Besitz eines Springmessers und eines Einhandmessers einen großen Unterschied: 
Der Besitz eines Springmessers ist eine Straftat (sogar das Reparieren) und kann theoretisch mit bis zu 3 Jahren Gefängnis bestraft werden. Der Besitz eines Einhandmessers ist hingegen erlaubt, nicht aber das Mitführen in der Öffentlichkeit, wozu auch das Angeln gilt. Hier handelt es sich aber "nur" um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit mit bis zu 10.000 € Strafe.

Alles gaga, aber alles nix z.B. im Vergleich zu Dänemark. Da wird es schnell sehr teuer. Haben Kollegen von mir bereits erlebt. Die waren nicht mal Angler, sondern mit dem Camper unterwegs: https://sweforum.schwedenstube.de/viewtopic.php?t=31273


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. September 2021)

Sämtliche Taschenmesser, die sich irgendwie mit einer Hand öffnen lassen und eine feststellbare Klinge aufweisen, unterliegen einem Führungsverbot in der Öffentlichkeit. Dazu zählen im Zweifel auch feststellbare Zweihandmesser, wenn der Polizeibeamte oder Richter nachweisen kann, dass man die Klinge auch einhändig öffnen kann. Bei entschärften Einhandmessern, an denen etwa die Öffnungshilfe entfernt wurde, sieht es genauso aus. Da viele Zweihandmesser aber ja über einen herkömmlichen Slipjoint-Verschluss verfügen, die Klinge also lediglich über eine starke Rückenfeder offen gehalten wird, bin ich mir nicht sicher inwieweit dass bereits als feststell- bzw. arretierbar zählt? Im Grunde rastet da ja kein Mechanismus ein und stellt die Klinge damit fest. 

Leatherman-Messer bzw. Multitools, sofern sie tatsächlich einhändig zu öffnen sind und auch die Klinge arretiert, fallen demnach ebenso unter das Führungsverbot in der Öffentlichkeit. Auch Rettungsmesser, etwa zum Durchschneiden eines Autogurtes oder zum Einschlagen einer Autoscheibe dürfen nur Polizisten und etwa Feuerwehrleute bei sich führen, sofern diese einhändig zu öffnen sind und deren Klingen arretierbar sind.

Ich schätze selbst die Füchse unter uns können mit so etwas im Handschuhfach des Autos, bei einer Polizeikontrolle, im Zweifel wohl trotzdem auf den Sack bekommen. Weil diese gefährliche Waffe dort im Grunde griffbereit herumliegt. Ein verschlossenes Behältnis müsste es sein. Am besten wohl noch in der Nähe vom Verbandskasten verstaut, irgendwo hinten im Kofferraum. Damit man im Notfall auch schnell den klemmenden Gurt seines brennenden Autos zerschneiden kann. 

Bei diesen 08/15 Teppichmessern sieht es ähnlich aus, die Klinge lässt sich einhändig aus dem Griff schieben und zumindest bei den besseren Modellen, etwa bei Stanley, arretiert sie auch. Auf dem Firmengelände, also z.B. im Lager oder der Warenannahme, darf man sie bei sich führen. Außerhalb sicherlich nur in einem verschlossen Behältnis aber bestimmt nicht etwa im Handwerkergeschirr an der Hose.

Dieser Zusatz des begründeten Führens in der Öffentlichkeit ist glaube ich mit Absicht so schwammig gehalten. Ich denke im Zweifel zählt nicht einmal eine große Baustelle dazu, auch wenn alle Handwerker das Cuttermesser dort natürlich griffbereit bei sich führen. Beim Angeln wird es ähnlich aussehen. Etwa ein angepisst...r Kontrolleur braucht so ein Messer nur irgendwo zu sehen, ruft die Schnittlauchbrüdern und schon ist man das Messer los und bekommt dafür im Gegenzug Post von Vater Staat.

Bezüglich Macheten, da hat man tatsächlich wohl lieber eine Kettensäge dabei. Damit wäre man zumindest auf der sicheren Seite, so bekloppt das auch sein mag. Eine Machete, also ein feststehendes Messer, hat in der Regel eine Klingenlänge von über 12 Zentimetern und darf damit in der Öffentlichkeit nicht geführt werden. Sicherlich gibt es auch da irgendwo Ausnahmen aber wirklich sicher kann sich damit wohl etwa nur ein nachgewiesener Waldarbeiter fühlen. Lediglich zm Angeln ist es sicherlich nicht okay, zumindest nicht wenn sich ein Kläger und somit auch Richter findet.

Auch ein Jäger von Niederwild sollte sich wohl lieber nicht mit einem Hirschfänger oder einer Saufeder draußen erwischen lassen. Obwohl bei Jägern ja eine begründete Ausnahme des Führens von solchen großen Messern besteht, gilt diese in dem Fall sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. September 2021)

Was heißt eigentlich in der Öffentlichkeit führen? Tatsächlich nur unterwegs und unter Menschen? Ist mein Angelplatz, auch wenn er vielleicht irgendwo am Ars...h der Heide liegt, nicht zumindest auch öffentlicher Raum? Ich denke schon.

Bei Anglern besteht, soweit ich weiß, leider keine begründete Ausnahme, für das Führen von Einhandmessern mit feststellbarer Klinge. Brauchtum gehört wohl jedenfalls nicht dazu, das ist klar.


----------



## Thomas. (14. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bezüglich Macheten, da hat man tatsächlich wohl lieber eine Kettensäge dabei. Damit wäre man zumindest auf der sicheren Seite, so bekloppt das auch sein mag. Eine Machete, also ein feststehendes Messer, hat in der Regel eine Klingenlänge von über 12 Zentimetern und darf damit in der Öffentlichkeit nicht geführt werden. Sicherlich gibt es auch da irgendwo Ausnahmen aber wirklich sicher kann sich damit wohl etwa nur ein nachgewiesener Waldarbeiter fühlen. Lediglich zm Angeln ist es sicherlich nicht okay, zumindest nicht wenn sich ein Kläger und somit auch Richter findet.


meine liegt die ganze zeit von Frühling bis früh Herbst im Kofferraum. 








						Machete - Waffe oder Werkzeug? Das sagt das Gesetz
					

Machete: Waffe oder Werkzeug? Wie regelt eigentlich unser Waffengesetz Macheten? Werden Macheten als Waffen eingestuft? Diese Frage stellt sich mir ... Weiterlesen




					survivalmesserguide.de


----------



## Thomas. (14. September 2021)

hätte ich hier mal nicht mitgelesen, habe jetzt alle meine Messer aus Auto(2), Jacken(3) und meiner Handtasche(1) Genomen, ihr habt mir angst gemacht nur noch in meiner Arbeitstasche und in meiner Geldbörse ist noch je eins.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. September 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ...und meiner Handtasche...



Vergesse das Stiefelmesser in Deinen weißen Overknees nicht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Was heißt eigentlich in der Öffentlichkeit führen?


Kurz: 
Außerhalb deines eigenen Gründstücks, griffbereit


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bei Anglern besteht, soweit ich weiß, leider keine begründete Ausnahme, für das Führen von Einhandmessern mit feststellbarer Klinge.


Doch, soweit ich weiß, gibt es da schon Freisprüche... Hat aber nix zu heißen - Stress kannste trotzdem bekommen.
Ich habe letztens eine irre Story gehört:
Ein Erstherlfer (nicht beruflich) musste sich vor Gericht verantworten, nachdem er bei einem Unfall den Verunglückten mit einem Einhandmesser (Gurt durchgeschnitten) befreit hat... (ich kann es nicht mehr mit Sicherheit sagen, aber es kam, glaube ich, nicht zu einem Freispruch)
Also ganz ehrlich - manchmal treibt es schon komische Blüten...


----------



## Michael.S (14. September 2021)

Es giebt noch Nachbauten vom alten Wehrmachtsspaten , der dürfte reichen um einen Angelplatz freizumachen , der ist einteilig und sehr stabil im Gegensatz zu den Klappspaten die ich mal hatte ,von Spatenverbot habe ich jedenfalls noch nichts gehört 
https://www.amazon.de/Mil-Tec-WH-Feldspaten-Repro/dp/B086R24DH1/ref=sr_1_5?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&dchild=1&keywords=spaten+wehrmacht&qid=1631605699&sr=8-5


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. September 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Doch, soweit ich weiß, gibt es da schon Freisprüche... Hat aber nix zu heißen - Stress kannste trotzdem bekommen.
> Ich habe letztens eine irre Story gehört:
> Ein Erstherlfer (nicht beruflich) musste sich vor Gericht verantworten, nachdem er bei einem Unfall den Verunglückten mit einem Einhandmesser (Gurt durchgeschnitten) befreit hat... (ich kann es nicht mehr mit Sicherheit sagen, aber es kam, glaube ich, nicht zu einem Freispruch)
> Also ganz ehrlich - manchmal treibt es schon komische Blüten...



Genau das ist auch das Problem, denke ich. Nichts genaues weiß man nicht und die Leute sind im Unklaren. Meiner Ansicht nach wird das auch mit Absicht vom Gesetzgeber so gemacht. In der Hoffnung durch diese Verunsicherung die Leute dazu zu bewegen, sich gar nicht erst ein solches Messer einzustecken. Außerdem hat der Staat dadurch im Zweifel weiterhin alle Trümpfe in der Hand.

Die Story mit dem Ersthelfer, wenn sie sich denn tatsächlich so zugetragen hat, ist natürlich ein Hammer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2021)

Einhandmesser und überhaupt Klappmesser brauche ich eigentlich nicht.
Ich benutze "draußen" immer feststehende Messer mit Klingen unter 12cm Länge.
Das ist nach meinem Verständnis im erlaubten Rahmen.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (14. September 2021)

Hier fehlt einiges in dem Bericht für die, die es genau wissen wollen. Denn Springmesser sind in Deutschland *grundsätzlich nicht verboten*, unterliegen jedoch einigen, nicht unerheblichen, Einschränkungen. Zunächst sind gemäß Waffengesetz (WaffG) Anlage 2 / 1.4.1 Waffenliste prinzipiell ausschließlich Springmesser erlaubt, deren Klinge seitlich herausspringt (*Seitenspringmesser*). Sogenannte *OTF Springmesser* (Out of the Front), bei welchen die Klinge nach vorne herausspringt, die sind in Deutschland *grundsätzlich* verboten.
Zusätzlich darf die Klinge des *Seitenspringmessers eine Länger von 8,5 cm. nicht überschreiten.
Wird die Länge überschritten ist auch das Seitenspringmesser in Deutschland nicht mehr Erlaubt. *


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Genau das ist auch das Problem, denke ich. Nichts genaues weiß man nicht und die Leute sind im Unklaren. Meiner Ansicht nach wird das auch mit Absicht vom Gesetzgeber so gemacht. In der Hoffnung durch diese Verunsicherung die Leute dazu zu bewegen, sich gar nicht erst ein solches Messer einzustecken. Außerdem hat der Staat dadurch im Zweifel weiterhin alle Trümpfe in der Hand.
> 
> Die Story mit dem Ersthelfer, wenn sie sich denn tatsächlich so zugetragen hat, ist natürlich ein Hammer.


Mit Absicht ist das sicher nicht passiert. 
Aber durch eine unklare Gesetzgebung durch "Experten", die von der Praxis keine Ahnung haben.
Das kommt davon, wenn man am Schreibtisch Gesetze entwirft, die in der Realität einfach nicht funktionieren. Die Gerichte müssen (dürfen) sich dann damit herumschlagen.
Und man weiß es ja: Vor Gericht und auf hoher See...
Und ehe so ein Gesetz praxisgerechter formuliert wird, gehen wir alle übers Wasser und brauchen keine Messer mehr


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einhandmesser und überhaupt Klappmesser brauche ich eigentlich nicht.
> Ich benutze "draußen" immer feststehende Messer mit Klingen unter 12cm Länge.
> Das ist nach meinem Verständnis im erlaubten Rahmen.


Jup - bis 12 cm ist alles cool.
Und auch Einhandmesser per se sind nicht verboten - sondern nur die, mit festellbarer, arretierender Klinge. Es gibt Einhandmesser als Slipjoint (Klinge wie beim Schweizer), mit so einem Druckpunkt, der mehr oder weniger stramm ausfallen kann...
Generell fährt man mit so einem Slipjoint eigentlich nicht verkehrt. Oder man achtet darauf, dass das Messer wirklich überhaupt nicht mit einer Hand zu öffnen ist. Also wirklich nicht niemals nicht!!! (und dann kommt doch so ein Paragraphenreiter und macht Dir das mit einer Hand auf - einer kann's immer )


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. September 2021)

Kanal-Angler schrieb:


> Hier fehlt einiges in dem Bericht für die, die es genau wissen wollen. Denn Springmesser sind in Deutschland *grundsätzlich nicht verboten*, unterliegen jedoch einigen, nicht unerheblichen, Einschränkungen. Zunächst sind gemäß Waffengesetz (WaffG) Anlage 2 / 1.4.1 Waffenliste prinzipiell ausschließlich Springmesser erlaubt, deren Klinge seitlich herausspringt (*Seitenspringmesser*). Sogenannte *OTF Springmesser* (Out of the Front), bei welchen die Klinge nach vorne herausspringt, die sind in Deutschland *grundsätzlich* verboten.
> Zusätzlich darf die Klinge des *Seitenspringmessers eine Länger von 8,5 cm. nicht überschreiten.
> Wird die Länge überschritten ist auch das Seitenspringmesser in Deutschland nicht mehr Erlaubt. *



Dann reden wir bei den Seitenspringmessern _(Klinge < 8,5 cm)_ also nicht von einem grundsätzlichen Besitzverbot, so wie bei besagten OTF-Messern oder etwa Butterfly-Messern, sondern lediglich von einem Führungsverbot. Dann sind solche Messer also wie herkömmliche Einhandmesser mit arretierbarer Klinge zu behandeln? Also in der Öffentlichkeit nur mit begründeten Ausnahmen zu führen.

Etwa zu Brauchtumszwecken, wenn es mit der Familie auf einen sizilianischen Trachtenumzug geht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Aus welchen nicht erklärbaren Gründen muß man ein Fahrten-, Kampf- oder Küchenmesser auf dem Weg zum oder vom Wasser im Gürtel tragen?
> Die Zeiten sind im Wandel wie auch die Wahrnehmung in der Öffentlichkeit zu Waffen haben sich extrem gändert.


Kann wieder kommen, wenn Wolf, Luchs, Bär usw. sich weiter ausbreiten.
Dann bestände auch Anlass für eine Schusswaffe.

Immerhin können wir die Roman Gladiator Weapons noch führen,
das sind großer Kescher, großer Abschläger, Gaff und Stahlhandschuh


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. September 2021)

Diese Nuss zu knacken dürfte für das Gericht nicht einfach sein. Da Taschenmesser bis dato hier noch keiner Beschränkung unterliegen, was ihre maximale Klingenlänge anbelangt. 








Quelle: https://www.eknives.de/muela-verlaengerungsmesser-molybdaen-vanadium-stahl-klinge-7-5-cm/a-134762/

Dieses "Taschenmesser" von der Firma Muela verfügt über eine doch recht stattliche Gesamterscheinung, während die Klinge im ausgeklappten & arretierten Zustand satte 20 cm misst. Aufgrund der Bauart wird es aber sicherlich einhändig zu öffnen sein und gilt damit wieder als feststellbares Einhandmesser bzw. unterliegt es den entsprechenden Beschränkungen. Da hat sich der deutsche Crocodile Dundee wohl zu früh gefreut.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Diese Nuss zu knacken dürfte für das Gericht nicht einfach sein. Da Taschenmesser bis dato hier noch keiner Beschränkung unterliegen, was ihre maximale Klingenlänge anbelangt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385066
> Anhang anzeigen 385067
> ...



Das sehe ich so schon, das dieses Teil einhändig zu öffnen ist. 100 %


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. September 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Immerhin können wir die Roman Gladiator Weapons noch führen,
> das sind großer Kescher, großer Abschläger, Gaff und Stahlhandschuh



Aber denk dran, zumindest der Dreizack ist in unseren Breiten zum Fischfang mittlerweile verboten.
Auch der Gladius dürfte mit max. 12 cm hier noch etwas kürzer ausfallen als er damals eh schon war.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Da Taschenmesser bis dato hier noch keiner Beschränkung unterliegen, was ihre maximale Klingenlänge anbelangt.


Ich bin zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube die 12 cm gelten auch für alle Messer


----------



## thanatos (14. September 2021)

schwachsinnige Verbote haben schon immer Tüftler aktiviert , in China wurde so aus
Landwirtschaftsgeräten die Saigabel ,das Tonfa und anders gebastelt .


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. September 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube die 12 cm gelten auch für alle Messer


Jo das gilt für alle Messer. 
Zum Angeln dürfen wir ja in der Theorie auch längere Messer mitnehmen aber nur wenn sie aufm weg auch verschlossen sind... Das wäre Mal nen schöner Artikel für die Zeitung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2021)

Für Flugzeugmitnahme galten schon 1982 schärfere Regeln für Taschenmesser, meines war glücklicherweise noch 0,5cm zu kurz. Piep Piep Metalldetektorabtastung.
Eigentlich saublöde, gerade im Flieger besteht der höchste Bedarf für so ein Überlebensmesser und dessen planerische Notwendigkeit.
Fliegen hat sich nun aus noch mehr Gründen erübrigt.

Lange Messer bis zur Machete brauche ich beim Angeln schon dann und wann. 
Jedoch in der Fußgängerzone oder Tankstelle ist sowas nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. September 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube die 12 cm gelten auch für alle Messer



Zumindest das BKA sagt zum Führungsverbot folgendes:

_"oder feststehende Messer mit einer Klingenlänge über 12 cm"_
Quelle: https://www.bka.de/SharedDocs/FAQs/DE/Waffenrecht/waffenrechtFrage03.html

Ich denke schon dass man zweihändige Taschenmesser, mit Klingen über 12 cm, hier noch führen darf.
Wobei ein so großes Messer in der Hosentasche natürlich wenig Sinn macht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2021)

Das ist ein Problem teutsche Sprache und noch mehr der Juristerei Schriftsprache,
semantische Klammern sind nicht direkt vorgesehen, aber in solchen Fällen dringend notwendig.

Einhandmesser (Klingenlänge unbeachtlich) oder feststehende Messer mit einer Klingenlänge über 12 cm
(Einhandmesser (Klingenlänge unbeachtlich=jede)) oder (feststehende Messer mit einer Klingenlänge über 12 cm)
(Einhandmesser (Klingenlänge unbeachtlich) oder feststehende Messer) (=alles) mit einer Klingenlänge über 12 cm
... usw.

Logisch gesehen ist ab 12cm Klinge eine Waffe mit Beschränkung im Tragen/Führen und darunter nicht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. September 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Jo das gilt für alle Messer.
> Zum Angeln dürfen wir ja in der Theorie auch längere Messer mitnehmen aber nur wenn sie aufm weg auch verschlossen sind... Das wäre Mal nen schöner Artikel für die Zeitung.



Das kann sein. Ich hätte allerdings gedacht, dass es schon noch erlaubt sein würde. Da kann man einmal sehen, was diese unklaren und schwammigen Formulierungen in den Gesetzestexten verursachen. Der Richter kann sie später nach Gutdünken für sich auslegen, während ich mich defacto in einer rechtlichen Grauzone bewege. Ich denke schon, dass dieses vom Gesetzgeber so gewollt ist. Wir sind auch nicht das erste Onlineforum in dem über die tatsächliche gesetzliche Lage bei Messern gerätselt wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2021)

Wichtig ist für uns Angler und lange oder spezielle Messer dieser Passus:

_Das Waffengesetz lässt aber eine entscheidende Ausnahme im Sinne des legalen Führens zu.
Bei einem berechtigten Interesse greift das Verbot nicht. Das Waffengesetz nennt hierfür beispielhaft: Berufsausübung, Brauchtumspflege, Sport oder einen allgemein anerkannten Zweck. Die Aufzählung ist nicht abschließend, so dass jeder sozialadäquate Gebrauch von Messern weiter möglich ist._

Also schon klärbar und sehr einfach:
Es gibt eine Liste bedenkliche Messer, die in der Öffentlichkeit und auf der Straße nicht zu führen sind und nicht in Hosentasche und Gürtel usw. mitgeführt werden dürfen.
Es gibt einen verbleibenden Rest unbedenklicher Messer, die in der Öffentlichkeit und auf der Straße erlaubt sind mitzuführen. (Taschenmesserchen, Gürtelmesserchen)
Alle Messer bis letztlich Macheten und Schwerter dürfen abgesichert transportiert werden und am berechtigten anerkannten Ort sozialadäquat benutzt werden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (14. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich denke schon dass man zweihändige Taschenmesser, mit Klingen über 12 cm, hier noch führen darf.


Sofern diese Klinge nicht arretiert und so feststehend wird - könnte sein. Also ein Slipjoint über 12 cm Klingenlänge ist wohl ne Grauzone (auf die ich mich nie verlassen würde!)


----------



## Verstrahlt (14. September 2021)

Was mich halt am meisten stört ist das ich rechtlich fast meine ganzen Messer nichtmehr in der Hosentasche haben darf.... vor zig Jahren gekauft die dinger und dann fällt irgendeinem Schreibtischfuzzi ein man könnte ja mal nen neues Gesetz erlassen. Hier aufm Dorf bei mir ist das alles nicht so tragisch aber in der Stadt beim Streetfishing sieht das sicher ganz anders aus... Wenn man hier die Polizei sieht stehen die irgendwo rum und Blitzen schnellfahrer


----------



## thanatos (14. September 2021)

ja stellt euch doch mal vor an Stelle eines solchen Gesetzverfassers zu sein .
Als gut betuchter Beamter bekommt er natürlich seine Stullen geschmiert und belegt vorgesetzt .
Als Messer kennt er wohl nur das stumpfe Gerät womit man seine Häppchen auf die Gabel schiebt
und mit dem man vielleicht ein gekochtes Ei zerquetschen kann .
Es ist unwahrscheinlich das er je so ein Wekzeug mit dem man eine Sau zerlegen kann oder 
seine Intimfrisur korrigieren kann jemals in der Hand hatte und dann kommen solche für 
uns unverständliche Gesetze auf´s Papier .
Folgender Verfasser diesen Gesetzes war bestimmt noch nie tot :
" verstirbt ein Mitarbeiter während einer Dienstreise so ist er nicht automatisch als nicht 
arbeitsfähig einzustufen " -( aus der Erinnerung geschrieben ,daher nur sinngemäß wieder gegeben )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Was mich halt am meisten stört ist das ich rechtlich fast meine ganzen Messer nichtmehr in der Hosentasche haben darf.... vor zig Jahren gekauft die dinger und dann fällt irgendeinem Schreibtischfuzzi ein man könnte ja mal nen neues Gesetz erlassen. Hier aufm Dorf bei mir ist das alles nicht so tragisch aber in der Stadt beim Streetfishing sieht das sicher ganz anders aus... Wenn man hier die Polizei sieht stehen die irgendwo rum und Blitzen schnellfahrer


Das stört mich am meisten, das irgendein Idiot oder Chaot etwas verbockt hat,
dann werden verschärfte Regeln und Gesetze erlassen,
und es trifft mit krassen Einschränkungen diejenigen, die sich nichts zu schulden kommen ließen und eigentlich die brave Bürgermasse darstellen.

edit by Mod: Bitte keine Allgemeinpolitik


----------



## ragbar (15. September 2021)

Dieser ganze Hype mit den Messervorschriften.
Ich mag Messer,schätze sie als archaisches Basic-Werkzeug schlechthin,habe zu Zeiten anderer Vorschriften Messer zum Angeln mitgeführt,die ich nicht brauchte,aber geil fand.
Zum Wandern,angeln und Pilzesuchen Messer dabeigehabt,die heute vorschriftsmäßig "nicht mehr gehen",weil ich sie hatte.
Habe Messerklingen auf Ausstellungen gekauft und aufgebaut.
Wild und Fisch damit zerwirkt und gemerkt,welche Stähle lange scharf blieben und welche nicht.
Habe Schmiedekurse mitgemacht,Messerklingen angefertigt und aufgebaut.
Die Messer meines Vaters geerbt,gepflegt oder verarztet,weil er schlecht damit umgegangen ist,neue Schneiden und Griffe gemacht und Lederscheiden aus Sattelleder geschnitten und mit Sattlernähten hergestellt.


Diesen ganzen Driss um Messergesetze und Einschränkungen haben wir nur den Irren zu verdanken,die Messer als Waffe gegen Menschen führen, und auch einsetzen.


----------



## Michael.S (15. September 2021)

Und die setzen die auch weiter ein , vor mir stand mal einer an der Supermarktkasse mit einem langen Bajonett am Gürtel und ich dachte noch gut das der nicht hinter mir steht


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. September 2021)

Sehr aufschlussreich 
https://www.drschmitz.de/deutsches-waffenrecht/du-sollst-keine-messer-fuehren/

Zum Thema Rettungsmesser im Auto
https://www.drschmitz.de/taetigkeitsfelder/waffenrecht/waffenstrafrecht/rettungsmesser-und-verbote/


----------



## Taxidermist (15. September 2021)

Die spektakulären terroristisch gearteten Messerangriffe in der letzten Zeit, geschahen alle mit großen Küchenmessern.
Und jetzt, Küchenmesser auch verbieten?
Den 2 Meter Waller mit einem 7cm Messerchen abmurksen, dürfte auch schwierig werden, zumindest ist es dann nicht tierschutzgerecht.
Aber das macht ja sowieso niemand!

Jürgen


----------



## Colophonius (15. September 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und jetzt, Küchenmesser auch verbieten?


Ist es doch schon in der Öffentlichkeit, wenn die Klinge länger als 12cm ist. Ist aber auch sehr fraglich, warum du dein Küchenmesser in der Öffentlichkeit spazieren führen musst. 


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Den 2 Meter Waller mit einem 7cm Messerchen abmurksen, dürfte auch schwierig werden, zumindest ist es dann nicht tierschutzgerecht.
> Aber das macht ja sowieso niemand!



Du kannst Klingen bis zu 12cm verwenden. Oder zweihändige Messer. Oder dich als Angler ggf. auf ein berechtigtes Interesse berufen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. September 2021)

Ich wundere mich jedesmal aufs Neue wenn sich wieder mal über Einschränkungen beim Führen von Messern aufgeregt wird. Deshalb habe ich mir den Link von Bankside Dreamer aufmerksam durch gelesen und muß sagen, das ich selten einen besser durchdachten Gesetzestext gelesen habe. Es ist völlig klar und deutlich, daß sich die Einschränkungen gegen Ghettokids, Wahnsinnige und Leute bei denen scheinbar was anderes nicht lang genug ist richten. Die Ausnahmen für Angler, Jäger usw. sind doch klar formuliert, ich verstehe die Aufregung mancher Leute wirklich nicht.


----------

